# I want a nautical tattoo :)



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

I am thinking about getting a tattoo. It will be my first.

Thinking about a small monocolor (flag blue) "nautical" symbol on my inner right wrist; May be at the southwest of the pulse 2.5 inches away. Not too obvious, since I am in a conservative career. I like a small, cute, intelligent, non threatening tat, but it makes a statement. 

Anyone have any cool idea or suggested symbols?


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Compass rose


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

Makes a statement? How about the anchor of your choice?


----------



## mark2gmtrans (May 14, 2013)

Oh rocdawg, you do not want something small and cute, you need to get something that makes a statement.

Maybe these will give you the right idea.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

killarney_sailor said:


> Makes a statement? How about the anchor of your choice?


That has been my thinking.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

I don't want a "tramp stamp" LOL


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

BubbleheadMd said:


>


Wait.................. I want my nose pierced too :laugher:laugher:laugher


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

deniseO30 said:


> I don't want a "tramp stamp" LOL


You meant the "tadpoles landing zone" tats. If it is done right, it is good visual and hot. I dig it


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

I give ya two options:

1) Old Sea Dog:



2) Favorite Australian Moderator:


----------



## mark2gmtrans (May 14, 2013)

Or if you drink a bit more...










maybe this one would be a patriotic tat


----------



## shadowraiths (Nov 2, 2011)

There's also Poseidon's trident. If you google search images, some of the designs might give you ideas.

Importantly, be sure to research your tat artists. The last thing you want is to get hep-c bc they aren't running a hygienic business. And even if they are clean, get tested about a year afterwards, anyway. Just to be on the safe side.

As for the minutia? Check out their work (_they usually have photo albums_), how long they've been in business, etcetera, as well as their setup. Imo, shoot for someone who does custom tats as opposed to flash. That way, you could even draw your own and bring it to them. It is also useful to find out how long it will take. Usually, the more detailed, the longer. Size matters, of course but detail plays an important role as well. Notably, the more detailed, the more painful.

Btw, inner wrist will be not only painful but can be tough for the tat artist due to the tendons that distort the skin. Not saying you shouldn't just more of an fyi.

Anyway, just a few things to think about.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks for the input 

I like this one. Good potential.


----------



## groggy (Aug 18, 2011)

it can only be:


----------



## Unkle Toad (May 11, 2013)

Cruisingdad said:


> I give ya two options:
> 
> 2) Favorite Australian Moderator:


is that one of the mods here on this forum?


----------



## CLucas (Feb 10, 2007)

Go big or go home.  Very 'nauti' and definitely makes a statement.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

If you are looking for attention, Look at me, look at me , it's hard to beat a breast enhancement Cheaper than tatoos, only 1500 in Bangkok.If price is a problem, one at 750 would be just as effective. Worked for me.


----------



## AirborneSF (Dec 14, 2010)

Nothing beats 'POPEYE'! It is the ONLY nautical tattoo you need! .02


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Unkle Toad said:


> is that one of the mods here on this forum?


Yes. And I am soooo looking forward to the payback.


----------



## manatee (Feb 27, 2013)

Tattoo:

'A permanent reminder of a temporary feeling.' ~~ Jimmy Buffett

One of these?
Anchor Tattoo Designs, Nice | Tattoo Ranking


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

22 Years in the Navy, not one tattoo. Within 5 years of starting sailing I got this:









I recommend it. I can remove it at will.


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

I was all ready to get a small dolphin about 1.25" long on the inside of my wrist. The next thing I knew everyone and their brother and sisters were getting tatoos. So there was no point.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

killarney_sailor:1053333 said:


> Makes a statement? How about the anchor of your choice?


This might require new thread so we can debate which????


----------



## shadowraiths (Nov 2, 2011)

There are always temporary tats. For example, Henna Tats, which have become quite popular. That way, he could try it out, see if he even likes it (_or if it is just a phase_). Could even try out different designs before going the permanent route. Though, as with permanent tats, research and caution are still advised.


----------



## mark2gmtrans (May 14, 2013)

Oh come on folks, y'all can come up with better nautical tats than those poor little anchors, they look like one of my grandkids drew most of them.

How about this one, a nautical kind of guy should always have a chart to follow...but you have to get it on your wife...










This way lay sea monsters...


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

rockDAWG said:


> Anyone have any cool idea or suggested symbols?


A Slag Tag?

As thats what all tatoos are imho.

Dont desecrate your body.


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

"The modern person who tattoos himself is either a criminal or a degenerate. There are prisons in which eighty percent of the inmates have tattoos. People with tattoos not in prison are either latent criminals or degenerate aristocrats."

Adolf Loos; Ornament and Crime (1929)

So RockDawg are you a degenerate aristocrat?


----------



## CorvetteGuy (Jun 4, 2011)

Never been to jail,,,,run a busy construction company,, sailing for 35 + years,,my wife's face on an ole Milwaukee pin up girl, cause I love them both....
Grab whatever tickles your fancy and do it... keep on livin on!!!!


----------



## talyn1 (Nov 11, 2011)

How about the old chicken on one foot and a pig on the other. Old sailor tat thats supposed to keep you from drowning.


----------



## mark2gmtrans (May 14, 2013)

talyn1 said:


> How about the old chicken on one foot and a pig on the other. Old sailor tat thats supposed to keep you from drowning.


Which foot does which animal go on, you just have to have pictures.

:worthless:


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

Ulladh said:


> "The modern person who tattoos himself is either a criminal or a degenerate. There are prisons in which eighty percent of the inmates have tattoos. People with tattoos not in prison are either latent criminals or degenerate aristocrats."
> 
> Adolf Loos; Ornament and Crime (1929)
> 
> So RockDawg are you a degenerate aristocrat?


Well, I don't know what I am anymore. It is not becasue I am senile or depressed; it became irrelevant in this stage of my life. I have achieved what I said to do more than 35 years ago to my parents and later to my wife and children. We would raise our children the best way we know how and we would shape them to become a good citizen of the world. I was and still is a good provider to my family and a good mentor for my employees. I have given my very best work to clinical research to improve the quality of lives of others. Although I must say without my contributions, I am sure others would fill my place. But at the end, it was still my effort, it was still my signature in the reports I wrote found in the US FDA archives.

I changed my priority from "Family, Career and Pleasure" to "Pleasure, Family and career ($)". Children are grown. They are too busy to fight for a place in the society that will propel their career to surpass their old man's achievement. Some day , I hope i will hear them say: "Daddy, you suck. I have done better". . It will music to my ears that my children are better than me.

Growing up in Hong Kong, I spent endless hours watching the ships go by in Victoria Harbour. I was dreaming about the ocean. Father told me that there is a secret tunnel connecting China to America becasue there was a little boy lost his shoe, it was found floating in NY harbour later. And America was so fascinating and beautiful. Now, sailing to HK is within my reach.

I have never had an urge to have a tattoo, I didn't like anything on my body. I don't even wear my wedding band the day after our honey moon. As i grow older, my childhood love of the sea grows stronger. I used to swim non stop 6 to 8 hours without any floating device. I know the HK water so well just by looking the bottom of the sea floor. I belong to the water and the sea. I want to get back to the sea where I belong. I want a tattoo to remind me that becasue I can.

I know exactly who I am. 

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

Get a tat of a chicken, cow even a musk rat but not anytthing nautical or marine related as it is usually a lot more expensive to get anything boat related. That starts with grease and does not end at tattoos


----------



## shadowraiths (Nov 2, 2011)

rockDAWG said:


> Thanks for the input
> 
> I like this one. Good potential.


This trident is great. It is both simple and elegant.


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

rockDAWG said:


> Well, I don't know what I am anymore. It is not becasue I am senile or depressed; it became irrelevant in this stage of my life. I have achieved what I said to do more than 35 years ago to my parents and later to my wife and children. We would raise our children the best way we know how and we would shape them to become a good citizen of the world. I was and still is a good provider to my family and a good mentor for my employees. I have given my very best work to clinical research to improve the quality of lives of others. Although I must say without my contributions, I am sure others would fill my place. But at the end, it was still my effort, it was still my signature in the reports I wrote found in the US FDA archives.
> 
> I changed my priority from "Family, Career and Pleasure" to "Pleasure, Family and career ($)". Children are grown. They are too busy to fight for a place in the society that will propel their career to surpass their old man's achievement. Some day , I hope i will hear them say: "Daddy, you suck. I have done better". . It will music to my ears that my children are better than me.
> 
> ...


Sounds like something like this might be in line with what you're looking for.....


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Wait til you get to French Polynesia..In the MArquesas there are a few really talented artists. get something original that tells of your journey. The island of Ua Pou would be a good place...


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Get a small spike, a railroad spike. Get it in memory of my beloved son Spike. I was going to get a Spike tat but I really don't need one to remind me of Spike.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Poseidon?


----------



## shadowraiths (Nov 2, 2011)

smackdaddy said:


> Poseidon?


Omg. Hilarious... and a tad, scary.  lol


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

smackdaddy said:


> Poseidon?


Smack, how the hell you find this one? 

It will be funny if the CG come onboard and ask: Captain, how many are on board?


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Get a tattoo depicting Popeye's arm with a tattoo on it.


----------



## OldCreek (Oct 21, 2011)

A sailor walks into a tattoo parlor and says....

"I want something cute....and put it on my wrist."

:laugher


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

rockDAWG,

I too have a fantasy about a nautical adornment. It doesn't have to be a tat to make a statement. 

Not sure I will achieve mine but it is to legitimately wear a gold hoop ear ring indicating I had sailed around Cape Horn. I don't wear any jewelry, rings or watches included. Never have. Both feet on the table doesn't appeal to me but the gold ring would be a treasure. It will be a large one! Ha! My fantasy is a "wrong way" east to west passage. So I guess it would be the right ear? 

It isn't too late, yet! Kids, 7, are all grown and successful. Houses built. Careers over. Hobbies are fun but getting familiar. Latest MRIs look good! Ha! I am feeling healthy but the years are starting to slow me down a bit.

Time to make the plans. What do you say?

Ink is for someone else. Don't do it.

Down


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I tell my kids that their income potential will decline by 10% for every $100 they spend on a tattoo. They believe me so far.

It is a macro economic fact that the number of tattoos one has is inversely proportionate to wealth. Not necessarily applicable to any one person and rock stars and professional athletes don't make up much of the population.


----------



## rikhall (Feb 7, 2008)

Minnewaska said:


> It is a macro economic fact that the number of tattoos one has is inversely proportionate to wealth.


One of the smartest, most intelligent people I had the privilege of teaching at University was interesting to look at. In shorts and a tank top she was covered in ink. She was studying Law. In a business suit you could not see a single tat.

Not my personal, private, choice, but for her - it was what she wanted.

You go girl!

Rik


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Traditional Old-school Nautical Sailor Tattoos: Meanings, Origins & Ideas

Do a little google search. I like tattoos that stand for something. I have a few on my list to get.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

Minnewaska said:


> I tell my kids that their income potential will decline by 10% for every $100 they spend on a tattoo. They believe me so far.
> 
> It is a macro economic fact that the number of tattoos one has is inversely proportionate to wealth. Not necessarily applicable to any one person and rock stars and professional athletes don't make up much of the population.


Smart kids. 

I thought the number of bumper stickers on the car is inversely proportionate to wealth of its owner.


----------



## bobmcgov (Jul 19, 2007)

Geez, rockDAWG. You spend your day with *SuicideGirls* & you're asking a bunch of *reactionary old dudes* about *ink*?!?










That's like asking a body-mod forum "Which low-stretch halyard?":laugher

(Tho, come to think of it, they might _know_.)


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Ahh, Suicide Girls. They're so edgy.










Actually, this could work as a nautat. Kind of the singlehander's mantra. Just change it to "Do Not Rescue".


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Neither of my boys got tats. I just told them what my dear old Dad told me,
"Son, don't get a tattoo. It will just give the police a way to identify you."


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

A very good friend of mine (who loves ink and worked in a studio) had 'Your Name' tattoed on his left butt cheek. Pretty Funny. He didn't mind fights, so that you know!

As for me? Not a single one. It is not that I am fundamentally against them, it is just that I even get tired of staring at the same beautiful island off my cockpit. I cannot imagine wanting to have anything on my body that I would have to see forever. I am too much of a gypsy I guess.

Brian


----------



## DougSabbag (Aug 3, 2011)

Take a Sharpie and draw whatever you feel like on yourself.

Then, when you realize that wasn't such a great idea, you can just take a shower.


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

The problem with tattoos is that they distort with age as the skin/body changes. We've all seen the older lady with what used to be a butterfly on her shoulder now looking more like a vulture 

Tattoos I believe have their roots on Polynesia and consequently they are very popular in New Zealand - probably half of the local population has a tattoo of some sort.

And maybe it's just NZ but if wealth were measured inversely to the number of tattoos, we would break all the rules - there are many very wealthy "ordinary" people (not rockstars or athletes) that have several tattoos.

Personally I don't need a tattoo to identify me - I have a lot of memorable scars from stupid things that I have done over the years, my family would have no problem identifying me


----------



## mark2gmtrans (May 14, 2013)

I have a couple of tats, and I have worked in offices and been in meetings with VP's from MAJOR oil companies and was not the only one with a tattoo. What I have noticed is that none of them had their baby's momma's name tattooed on their neck where it could not be covered with a polo shirt. If you get a tattoo get it where it is covered when you have on a suit and tie or a long sleeve button up shirt.

Tattoos on the neck and face make a statement..." I do not want a job, ever."


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

My grandmother smoked her entire life and died at the age of 98 from natural causes. Never a hint of lung cancer or heart disease. There are always exceptions to the averages and I was sure some would identify them.

I have no beef with anyone (other than my kids) having a tattoo. It's a personal decision. I considered it as a kid and am glad I didn't.

But the overal stats remain pretty clear. I've read several articles that draw the same conclusion. The percentage of people with tattoos goes way up in lower income brackets and way down for people with higher education.

In this study I googled:

http://bxscience.enschool.org/ourpages/auto/2010/5/13/44313724/tattoos.pdf

40% of high school dropouts had a tat. Only 29% that graduated from high school and 14% that graduated from college. I have seen others will similar findings.

Clearly tats aren't causal to why one would or would not achieve an education. The point is that society will continue to assess the averages and, if they see one, probably assume one is less likely than someone without one to have a higher education. Just a theory.
The study also has income distribution, political affiliation, etc. but I didn't look closely enough to see if they compare it to overall distribution to see if they're different.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Minnewaska said:


> 40% of high school dropouts had a tat. Only 29% that graduated from high school and 14% that graduated from college. I have seen others will similar findings.


Most actors do NOT have tats. many people think that celebrities are all about tats an stuff but its just not true.

Sure some actors have them but the vast majority dont because it limits them to roles.
Makeup just can not cover tattoos because its rubbed off by clothing, and rubbed by prosthetics and glues, gums and crap splatted all over an actors skin. Sure theres always makeup artists on set but they are busy during 'finals' and unless an actor is paying their own makeup artist they wont get special treatment.

When you see a tattoo in a movie or tv show its not the actors tat... its the designers idea of the characters tat... and its a temporary job.

If young people think tats are cool then tell them they wont get jobs in the too cool to mention dream job!

Mark


----------



## gtod25 (Aug 5, 2000)

Says it all;


----------



## Waltthesalt (Sep 22, 2009)

5 point star on the upper thumb


----------



## mark2gmtrans (May 14, 2013)

gtod25 said:


> Says it all;
> 
> Dara O Briain | Tattoos And Parenting | Universal Comedy - YouTube


Arrgh...nope did not need either of those images in my far too fertile imagination ....nope...


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

For the records, 

a. I strictly "prohibit" my kids getting tattoo or piecing (except earlobe for girl). 
b. No, running away from home is not permitted either. 
c. I told them very early in their life, human right does not apply to them. 

However, they only need to do three things in their early life:

1. Study and study more. I only accept A's. 
2. Practice piano
3. Clean their room

Lucky me, so far so good. They turned out all well behaved and good tax payers. 

Of course I have well passed their age long ago, I can do what ever I want: I want my tattoo. No I don't need you to give me a job. If you are smart and work hard, I won't give you a job, but I can give you a career.


----------



## gtod25 (Aug 5, 2000)

Rock

Didn't realize you were a boomer, go for it;


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

gtod25 said:


> Rock
> 
> Didn't realize you were a boomer, go for it;


You need to add "old" in front of boomer. 

Can't go to such extreme, my children may disown me forever.


----------



## mark2gmtrans (May 14, 2013)

rockDAWG said:


> You need to add "old" in front of boomer.
> 
> Can't go to such extreme, my children may disown me forever.


Or have you committed LOL, I have two, but they are above my wrist and if I felt I needed to cover them with a shirt I would be able to do that no problem.

I have never had anyone even comment on them, even when I wore a shirt with short sleeves. Since I have always been fortunate enough to be an independent contractor or business owner, I have never had to worry about getting hired by someone.

I have never given a man a job, I have paid men a fair wage for a day's work. I always expect to get what I pay for and pay for what I get. This is just a good way to live and a good way to treat people.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

Yes, I have committed to have a small (1 x 1 or 1.5" x 1.5") tattoo, one ink color and simple design (non-intricate). I am still leaning on the anchor design. I am in no rush since I am still sailing others boats. 

I am collecting various designs. I have a Suicide Girls model whom is a fourth year U of Art student in Philly and was a Tattoo artist. She will make a design for me to consider. We will see.


----------



## mark2gmtrans (May 14, 2013)

rockDAWG said:


> Yes, I have committed to have a small (1 x 1 or 1.5" x 1.5") tattoo, one ink color and simple design (non-intricate). I am still leaning on the anchor design. I am in no rush since I am still sailing others boats.
> 
> I am collecting various designs. I have a Suicide Girls model whom is a fourth year U of Art student in Philly and was a Tattoo artist. She will make a design for me to consider. We will see.


Cool, I hope you will show us what you come up with here, I would be interested to see it. I have two, and I am not getting any more, but the two are memories that I can look at and they bring me back to the time when each was done.

I have had mine a long time and I never notice them unless I have someone see it and ask me a question about them. One is on my right forearm on the front, and the other is on my right upper arm, the top one no one really sees unless I have my shirt off, which is not often LOL.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

Here is some information on nautical tattoos.

Traditional Old-school Nautical Sailor Tattoos: Meanings, Origins & Ideas

I think a nautical tattoo should be something you get in a foreign port at the end of a long night of celebrating landfall after a long sea passage. Something you can either cherish or regret for the rest of your life.


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

mark2gmtrans said:


> Cool, I hope you will show us what you come up with here, I would be interested to see it. I have two, and I am not getting any more, but the two are memories that I can look at and they bring me back to the time when each was done.
> 
> I have had mine a long time and I never notice them unless I have someone see it and ask me a question about them. One is on my right forearm on the front, and the other is on my right upper arm, the top one no one really sees unless I have my shirt off, which is not often LOL.


I have plenty of scars for memories. Hoping I don't get another of those. Enjoy your tats. A favorite friend, brilliant, gorgeous, fun, collects tats. To each their own. I jst don't get it? Yet! Ha!


----------



## elspru (Jul 28, 2012)

I don't have any tattoos and don't condone them, though my wife is a fan though she doesn't have any either. 

My suggestion would be to use a non-toxic light-fast pigment ink, so that it's color is maintained over time, and it doesn't do you any harm. For black there is carbon-black ink, in which the oldest manuscripts in the world are written, I believe from China, non-toxic ones are available such as speedball super black. It's made from carbon, and other than water we're carbon-based life-forms so is quite safe. 

For blue, I don't really know any completely-safe ones, though Phthalocyanine Blue is probably your best bet.


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## ShoalFinder (May 18, 2012)

I had an old Chief with Port and Stbd running lights on his butt cheeks. Another popular one was "twin screws on the fantail" if you weren't one for running lights.

The best tattoo I ever saw was on a gorgeous Korean girl. It was a "stamp" on her derriere that said "Made In Korea" and looked just like a circular customs ink stamp. Odd time to begin laughing uncontrollably, but you don't expect that one.

I love tattoos, albeit in moderation. I only have a handful, but none are visible in work dress. Tattoo work can be some of the best artwork you'll ever see in your life, and all often it's the worst. You get what you pay for in tattoo work just like everything else.

My favorite tattoo story is when we pulled into Amsterdam. My buddy got the shape of the US tattooed on his butt and filled with the flag. It really did look great. Being July 4th, a local NED news crew happened to be there and put him on TV. American sailor getting flag tattoo on his nation's birthday... they interviewed him in the street and had him drop his pants, peel the bandage and show it off. Good wholesome feelgood TV- in the Netherlands I guess!


----------



## ShoalFinder (May 18, 2012)

mark2gmtrans said:


> I have a couple of tats, and I have worked in offices and been in meetings with VP's from MAJOR oil companies and was not the only one with a tattoo. What I have noticed is that none of them had their baby's momma's name tattooed on their neck where it could not be covered with a polo shirt. If you get a tattoo get it where it is covered when you have on a suit and tie or a long sleeve button up shirt.
> 
> Tattoos on the neck and face make a statement..." I do not want a job, ever."


100% agree with all of this.

A great friend of mine is tattooed up one side and down the other. Not for me, but no biggie. When he did get his neck tattooed I read him the riot act for the same reasons you said.

"They can't not hire you for tattoos!" he told me

-"Yeah, I guess you're right. Nobody's gonna stop you from laying concrete," was my answer. And that's about the size of it. Not that there's anything at all wrong with laying concrete, roofing, or what have you. But if your goals involve working indoors then tattoos are definitely something you have to consider.


----------



## ShoalFinder (May 18, 2012)

I just realized almost all of my tattoo stories involve butts. Paging Dr. Freud...

So, let's have another!

The only tattoo I really wanted but didn't get involved another butt. Mine. We were running shore power after returning from sea. As is always the case, you end up rearranging the cables all over the pier to get them all laid out nicely before you're through, and those suckers are HEAVY. (3-strand 400MCM, ten of them, for as many lengths as it takes to make the connections.)

Anyhoo,

I had one cable by the head and was dragging it rearward when "TSSSSSSS!" I heard the sizzle before I felt it, and actually smelled the burning aroma at the same time. I jumped about two feet into the air, swatting and slapping my butt because I was sure it was on fire. I'm glad my dear old Mom wasn't there to hear what I was shouting through gritted teeth.

I had backed right into capped steam riser. The round cap branded a perfectly round shape right onto my butt cheek. I'll spare you the details, but when it healed it was a perfect, solid red circle, bright red as Rudolph's nose. 

I decided to turn lemons to lemonade and get a bonsai tree tattooed inside the red circle, just like Mr. Miyagi's symbol from The Karate Kid. After all, I only needed the tree. I already had the big red sun.

It took about a year, but the red sun went away. I'm happy now that I didn't get the tattoo, or else I'd have this inexplicable bonsai tree on my rump.


----------



## mark2gmtrans (May 14, 2013)

I had a girlfriend whose name was TJ...

She had a tattoo that looked like one of those old diner arrows, you know the ones that said something like "Eat at Joe's" only hers said "Eat at TJ's" ...


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

mark2gmtrans said:


> I had a girlfriend whose name was TJ...
> 
> She had a tattoo that looked like one of those old diner arrows, you know the ones that said something like "Eat at Joe's" only hers said "Eat at TJ's" ...


Did you leave her a tip? Did you dine there again?


----------



## mark2gmtrans (May 14, 2013)

aeventyr60 said:


> Did you leave her a tip? Did you dine there again?


I was a diners club frequent diner member LOL...


----------



## Ritchard (Aug 15, 2011)

For my recent one-more-than-49th birthday, my nephew gave me this piece of tattoo flash. It's his take on the classical Sailor Jerry old-school tat posted above.










I'm getting it on my left shoulder sometime in the next couple weeks.

OP: Take your time. Don't rush the choice. It will be with you for a long time.


----------



## trantor12020 (Mar 11, 2006)

Simplest nautical tattoo would be to get wrack on the head by a boom. Sure leaves an impression.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

trantor12020 said:


> Simplest nautical tattoo would be to get wrack on the head by a boom. Sure leaves an impression.


In that case I have alot of tattoos! One on my side where I fell against a sharp fitting, shins and knees like like hell and hands with multiple tatts!


----------



## rhr1956 (Dec 18, 2010)

Don't need a tattoo when you got one of these. Upper arm-high school football...long time ago.


----------



## Azzarac (Sep 30, 2011)

Mayhaps something like this: 









Its the new Tattoo22 and they should be available this fall. It would be much easier to get rid of should you change your mind...


----------



## DJames (Oct 9, 2010)

I got my first tat in Cozumel, Mexico when I went with my wife to get second peircings in her ears. She, being very pragmatic, suggested a small shark on my left wrist where it could be covered by my watch when I was at work (accountant). The kid that did it looked to be about 12 years old.

Next one a few years later was in Rarotonga, Cook Islands. It was a full foot and ankle piece depicting Cyclone Ita which we went through on the island. A beautifully tatooed Maori fellow did it.

Last one was done in Santa Barbara, CA. It covers my right forearm and shows a large seashell surrounded by a big sunshine which my late wife's signature on it. It is a memorial to her life's passion of walking the beaches and searching for sea shells.

In my case they are permanent reminders of permanent feelings. Go for it.

DJames
Growing older but not up.


----------



## Unkle Toad (May 11, 2013)

DJames said:


> I got my first tat in Cozumel, Mexico when I went with my wife to get second peircings in her ears. She, being very pragmatic, suggested a small shark on my left wrist where it could be covered by my watch when I was at work (accountant). The kid that did it looked to be about 12 years old.
> 
> Next one a few years later was in Rarotonga, Cook Islands. It was a full foot and ankle piece depicting Cyclone Ita which we went through on the island. A beautifully tatooed Maori fellow did it.
> 
> ...


that sounds like some nice work and good reasons.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

DJames said:


> Last one was done in Santa Barbara, CA. It covers my right forearm and shows a large seashell surrounded by a big sunshine which my late wife's signature on it. It is a memorial to her life's passion of walking the beaches and searching for sea shells.
> 
> In my case they are permanent reminders of permanent feelings. Go for it.
> 
> ...


DJames, thanks for sharing. It is a touching moment. I enjoyed read it.


----------



## TheWollard (Jan 24, 2013)

The old bias against tattoos aren't holding. I've got tattoos. My boss has tattoos. Her boss has tattoos. We all work for a very big company, over 100 years old, which is iconic.

Culture has shifted. Don't be afraid. It's not a big deal, because, well... Everybody is doing it.

I'm more surprised when someone under 40 doesn't have a tattoo.

My next one will depict Alligator Lighthouse in the Keys, with my Ms. Marisol sailing by. This will wrap around my leg below the knee. I've got other priorities, like upgrading my boat. But when I have the cash, I'm getting the ink.


----------



## BlueBanana34 (Mar 23, 2012)

I recommend you make a hasty exit from your "conservative career", sir.


----------



## csalatti (Jul 26, 2011)

A year or so ago I got a compass rose on my forearm. I wasn't going for "cute", but I am really happy with it. Being on my forearm it gets covered when I wear a dress shirt. My next one will be nautical flags corresponding to the initials of my girls. Dig out your Chapman and see which flags speak to you.


----------

